# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Dinero

## albertoile

Hola buenas mi temas es que mi mujer siempre que hago magia esta con la maldita cosa de decirme que haber si algún día hago aparecer dinero....mi pregunta es que si sabeis efectos con este tema y donde encontrarlo muchas gracias a todos..

----------


## Marvel

Imagino que ya lo habrás pensado, pero con un FP puedes montar algo facilmente.

----------


## albertoile

Tengo FP pero no se como hacerlo....

----------


## MagNity

Albertoile, dale un poco al cerebro! xDDD 
tienes mil opciones y mas con FP!!! 
multiplicación del valor del billete,... aparición de billete en ¿pañuelo? ¿caja? ¿sobre? o lo que se te ocurra...
Luego hay rutinas de monedas de aparición pero con poco tiempo no te lo aconsejo.
no se si tienes bolsa de cambio, que tambien podria ayudar.

----------


## MagNity

Albertoile, dale un poco al cerebro! xDDD 
tienes mil opciones y mas con FP!!! 
multiplicación del valor del billete,... aparición de billete en ¿pañuelo? ¿caja? ¿sobre? o lo que se te ocurra...
Luego hay rutinas de monedas de aparición pero con poco tiempo no te lo aconsejo.
no se si tienes bolsa de cambio, que tambien podria ayudar.

----------


## Marvel

Yo creo que hay pocas cosas más sencillas en la magia que hacer desaparecer un billete con un FP. Y luego volver a hacer que aparezca no cuesta mucho más.
Y a partir de eso, puedes sacar muchas más cosas con un poco de imaginación (traslación del billete, duplicación, transformación...).

----------


## Ceutadigital

Si quieres sacarle partido al fp te recomiendo el libro de Gran Henry que tienes en este vínculo de tiendamagia.com también tienes este otro más económico "EL ABC del FP", también en Tiendamagia.com. Tengo el primero y es muy recomendable.

----------

